# Motherboard Name?



## Breit (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich will mein BIOS updaten (angeblich geht das stimmt das?) und dazu muss ich die genaue bezeichnung meines m,otherboard wissen ich weiss nur das es von gigabit ist und papiere hab ich zu dem rechner auch nicht was kann ich machen? danke mfg


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

BIOS Update geht - kann aber Dein (worst case) Dein Board funktionsuntüchtig machen (also vorsicht damit!).

Warum willst Du ein BIOS-Update?

Schon mal direkt aufs Motherboard geschaut?


----------



## webbarbar (24. Februar 2005)

Mach den Rechner auf, auf dem Board steht die Typenbezeichnung und die Revision drauf

 (Meistens zwischen den PCI-Slots oder irgendwo beim Prozessor)


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. Februar 2005)

Google nach Everest Home Edition


----------



## Breit (24. Februar 2005)

ich will updaten um meinen fsb zu übertakten 

 worauf muss ich achten damit ich nicht alles komplett abschieß?

 Aufs motherboard hab ich schon geschaut aber nichts gefunden! Zumindesdens nix eindeutiges und bei den uneindeutigen hab ich son im inet gesucht aber nix gefunden

 Hab mir das programm rutergeladen und werde es mal mit dem versuchen danke erstmal mfg


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

k.... na dann hau rein

Kühlen nicht vergessen!


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2005)

Wenn Dein Rechner hochfährt, wird meistens unten links eine lange Zahlen/Buchstabenkolonne
angezeigt.
In dieser steht der Manufacturer, das Board und die Bios-version drin..
Schau mal hier nach: http://www.motherboards.org/moboidtools.html

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ein BIOS-Update "Kann" Dein Board zerschmettern, aber mir ist es in den
ganzen Jahren kein einziges Mal passiert. Beachte einfach die Hinweise zum Bios-Update.


----------



## Breit (25. Februar 2005)

ich hab mir ein paar updatetes runtergeladen bloß die melden den fehler das mein chipset nicht unterstützt wird was soll ich da machen?
 wie weit kann man hochtakten  mfg


----------



## fred31 (25. Februar 2005)

Wenn Dein Chipsatz nicht unterstützt wird hast Du ein falschexs Update runtergeladen (eines, das nicht für Dein Board passt). Versuchs mit nem anderen.

 Wie weit Du hochtakten kannst? Bis Dir die Bimmel abraucht.
 Google mal nach übertakten und Deinem Motherboard-Namen. Da findest Du bestimmt ne Anleitung. Generell gillt: wenn Deine Übertaktungsrate zu hoch ist wird Dein Rechner nicht starten.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2005)

Du hast bis jetzt auch nicht gesagt, was Du für ein Board/CPU hast ....

Schau mal bei http://www.ocinside.de/index_d.html
vorbei, vielleicht findest Du dort was interessantes.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Bist Du Dir sicher, das richtige Bios geladen zu haben ?
Hast Du versucht, das Bios unter DOS upzudaten ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

Belarc Advisor sagt dir, was dein Rechner drinn und drauf hat.


----------



## fred31 (26. Februar 2005)

Also das ist mal richtig geil!
     Wow!

     Nur vom Ergebnis über den Speicher bin ich etwas enttäuscht:




> 512 Megabytes Installed Memory
> 
> Slot 'DDR 1' has 512 MB
> Slot 'DDR 2' is Empty
> Slot 'DDR 3' is Empty


----------



## Breit (26. Februar 2005)

also:
Motherboard: Gigagyte GA-6VX7-4x
Prozessor: Pentium III mit 800 (799!) MHz

ja das Update war schon das richtige aber das geht net habs 4 mal oder so versucht!


----------

